# Curing black/colors and preventing fading



## SoCalSampler (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm having a problem curing black and colors correctly in black t-shirts. The black prints out really nice and deep, but when I cure with a hover / slight touch at 305 degrees for 2 mins , the ink is still wet and has faded. I'm printing with the Epson F2000 and curing with the Equipment Zone Silicone Coated Cover Sheets.

Any thoughts on how to cure the ink but keep the vibrance of the black as well as getting it to dry fully?


----------

